# Has anyone ever seen, an Oberon coupon code?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

When you check-out with Oberon there is a place for a coupon code, but has anyone ever seen any of there coupons  If so where  please!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I ordered a journal last night & hesitated when I saw the coupon box.  I did an internet search for coupon codes, but couldn't come up with any coupons for Oberon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They recently sent out paper catalogs to people who had purchased from them. . . .it has a coupon code for free shipping if you spend a certain amount.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They recently sent out paper catalogs to people who had purchased from them. . . .it has a coupon code for free shipping if you spend a certain amount.


It's for orders over $100. The catalog is really nice and the colors are quite true to life imo.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The coupon code space has been there for a long time.  I think it's part of a standard check-out form that they use.  It was mentioned on an old thread here.  But the free shipping on orders over $100 that Ann mentioned is new.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, I just found my catalog that was sent to me , and sure enough there is a free shipping code on the back 

_Moderator note: we think that the coupon code is intended for repeat customers and, as a courtesy to Oberon, we've removed the coupon code from this thread. - Harvey_


----------

